# Gabapentin (neurontin)



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi all,

This is day 7 of neurontin 300mg for me.

I feel completely off my face! I took a pill about an hour ago. It takes about 1-2 hrs to kick in for me properly. I noticed from day 1, that the first 2 hours I felt reallllly bad, and then slightly better.

I carried on the experiment today, in order to really work out if this medication is the right one for me. Currently I feel unable to make the most simple calculation in my head and think about events a week ago. It doesn't "feel" like I can memories those events properly.

I am slightly (no, ok, moderately now) freaking out that today I have some permanent damage from the medication. I drank alcohol last night, only moderately which also effects the GABA system.

I just need to chill out and perhaps have some caffeine later if necessary.

By lord, it is a bit weird, but at the same time on this medication, you don't really care.

The reason that I am king this thread is to remind myself. I want to write it down as a real-time "trip report" is you like, so I don't look back later and try and influence my decision.

(also, my addictive thoughts are currently increased in the last 20 minutes or so, noticeably).

thanks.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

My doc prescribes Gabapentin because he doesn't want to get in trouble for prescribing benzos. I had to quit my job before he'd prescribe klonopin for me.

Klonopin took me out of the hell I was in five years ago with one 0.5mg pill. By adding Neurontin to the 0.5 klonopin, I've been able to stay at that 0.5 level for the last five years. I was on 600mgs of Neurontin, but raised it to 700mgs when i had sleep and anxiety problems.

I take it at bedtime, because one of the side effects is that it makes you sleepy. I don't think it would do much for me if I didn't take klonopin, but it seems to have a good universal effect, besides its immediate effect, which I find very weak.

My doc goes as high as 3,000mgs with some patients, so it's a very weak drug for anxiety/dp.

I also take lunesta, lexapro and venlefaxine.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

I took my yearly physical (which consists of only blood work, because the GP said that's all my insurance covers with them), and everything was okay, except my amylase and lipase levels were high. They said I had to get those levels tested again,in two weeks to rule out lab error.

I was on 700mgs of Neurontin (Gabapentin), so I gradually tapered myself off it, and took the blood test.

This time, the levels were within the normal range.

I told my psychiatrist at our monthly meeting about this, and he described it as 'bizarre', saying that Gabapentin never had any effect on the Lipase and Amylase levels of any of the numerous patients he's prescribed it for.

Anyway, I stopped taking Gabapentin, but noticed my 0.5mg daily dose of Klonopin wasn't as effective in dealing with my sleep and dp/anxiety problems.

i decided to try an experiment: instead of taking Klonopin and Gabapentin separately, I tried taking them both at the same time; when I usually wake up after only 3 or 4 hours of sleep at night.

The results were very good; I'm now able to get back to sleep after an hour or so, and am able to get three more hours sleep, and feel much better during the day.

Has anyone had any of these two experiences with gabapentin?


----------

